
NFL acknowledges, for first time, link between football, brain disease - smaili
http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/14972296/top-nfl-official-acknowledges-link-football-related-head-trauma-cte-first
======
SCAQTony
Perhaps a closer look should be paid to boxing, MMA, soccer... (actually light
weight cycling-type helmets in soccer might make some pretty cool goals.)

